# Picked up a new CZ 75BD



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

Picked up a new CZ 75BD a few weeks ago. This is the one with the decocker.
The full DA trigger is a real bear, but when decocked to the quarter cock notch it isn't to bad and while the SA trigger isn't a 1911 by a long shot it's still pretty good.
Overall I love the gun.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from South Eastern Pa. 
Its always good to love the gun you shoot. As life goes on, the next gun you buy will be in comparison to this one. it will fill a different need. When you get to be my age ( 70 ) you will have a lot of guns you rarely use, and some that you feel are the best of the best.
Bill aka ET


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum..... and congratulations on the new CZ... I have the 75 BD Police model myself and love it. Great grip and very accurate.







I switched out the grips from plastic to rubber and changed the front sight to a fiber optic. Added rubber base plates to the mags and have it just the way I want it. Lots of parts available at CZ USA custom shop if your interested.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

EvilTwin said:


> Welcome to the forum from South Eastern Pa.
> Its always good to love the gun you shoot. As life goes on, the next gun you buy will be in comparison to this one. it will fill a different need. When you get to be my age ( 70 ) you will have a lot of guns you rarely use, and some that you feel are the best of the best.
> Bill aka ET


Well I'm already your age. 1911's are my favorites and M&P 9 FS is my primary carry but this is a great gun as well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome pistols! I love my CZ-75B Omega. Welcome to the site. Where did you get your holster? The trigger will loosen up a little, but it's still pretty stiff. You can replace the springs to loosen it up a little more.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Awesome pistols! I love my CZ-75B Omega. Welcome to the site. Where did you get your holster? The trigger will loosen up a little, but it's still pretty stiff. You can replace the springs to loosen it up a little more.


I get all my holsters from Panther Concealment in Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

flphotog said:


> Well I'm already your age. 1911's are my favorites and M&P 9 FS is my primary carry but this is a great gun as well.


I apologies' for the assumption...I was under the impression that this was your first gun...IM guessing the Jr. member clicked my first gun assumption.. I'm also new here as a Jr. member.. it was just a reflex assumption. sorry
Bill aka ET

PS it would be good if you filled in your profile page...


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

EvilTwin said:


> I apologies' for the assumption...I was under the impression that this was your first gun...IM guessing the Jr. member clicked my first gun assumption.. I'm also new here as a Jr. member.. it was just a reflex assumption. sorry
> Bill aka ET
> 
> PS it would be good if you filled in your profile page...


No Problem


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. CZ makes great pistols.


----------

